# The Ady Gil stereo



## Guest

I had the opportunity to go on board the wave piercing * Ady Gil. aka
Earthrace *last April a fantastic piece of engineering but what was 
most impressive was the Stereo set up on the aft deck (old sea dog me lol)
= 5000 watts Fusion stereo system I think it would be too bass heavy for me..










I understand it is now confirmed that Earthrace has joined the Sea Shepherd Fleet
painted with a special mat black as a deterrent to radar etc so with its speed a near invisibility it can get right up to the Japanese whalers. It has a top speed of 
about 40 knots and can dive right through the waves.



















A link to their home page for anyone that is interested Earthrace


----------



## Guest

*Ady Gil = 0*

*Jap whalers = Ady Gil + 1000 endangered Whales for scientific purposes only, yeh right *


----------



## Conor71

Andante said:


> I had the opportunity to go on board the wave piercing * Ady Gil. aka
> Earthrace *last April a fantastic piece of engineering but what was
> most impressive was the Stereo set up on the aft deck (old sea dog me lol)
> = 5000 watts Fusion stereo system I think it would be too bass heavy for me..


That speaker set up looks amazing!  - I wonder what it would sound like blaring out (Karajans version of) Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie .



Andante said:


> Jap whalers = Ady Gil + 1000 endangered Whales for scientific purposes only, yeh right


:angry:


----------



## bongos

Ady Gil stereo might be playing Handel's Water Music now


----------

